# heavy duty chainsaws



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

I've had the Stihl Farm Boss(16") for about four years and love it. Everyone is right when they say cheap is just that, CHEAP! I started w/ a re-manufactured McCullough because it was cheap and I figured, hey I don't do this for a living. I found myself sawing back and forth like a handsaw because it was so underpowered. All good suggestions, you probably can't go wrong w/ the three most listed in the above posts.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

While we are on this topic, can anybody give me some advice on good quality chain replacements? I recently bought a dremmel tool kit to sharpen chain saw chains. When my chain got dull the first time, I could hardly wait to try this out. When I was done, the chain was very sharp and indeed did cut through the first tree I tried it on like butter. Problem was that after the first tree the chain was shot to he||. Are there any replacement chains that hold up to sharpening better than others? I think the ultimate would be a chain with carbide blades.


----------



## Tom222 (Oct 21, 2000)

Just a word of warning. I bought a replacement blade the second year that I had my saw. The instructions said that it would fit a Stihl, but the first time that I went to remove the side cover, I noticed that it was wearing my gear.
I now have them made for me at the hardware in town. For $5 they sharpen them for me, so I don't mess with that myself.
Keep an eye on the gear that spins the chain anytime that you try a different brand of chain


----------



## rb1 (Jun 24, 2002)

Steve; You can buy good chain and then not so good chain.
(seconds) if you only buy a chain a year get a good one like oregon.
have a dealer make it up for you. and while you are there ask him for one of those little books on the different chains each chain type has different degrees to sharpen it. ask the dealer what size sharpener to use for your chain. 
When you say it was good and sharp it isn't always the best.
We buy chain in the bulk and make them up. we try to keep our saws limited to 2 different chain types. we use two chain sharpeners on the bench to keep our chains sharp and fitted. 
on the job we use a hand sharpener call preferd Huskie dealer has them. its a file holder with a round file to fit your chain in combination with a flat file to do the raker's at the same time, they sell for under $20.00 well worth the price.
On a 8-10 hour day we use on the average 3-5 different saws.
wear out appox. 2 chains a week. that is if you keep the chain out of the dirt. as for carbide appox. $100.00 16" bar not very cost effective. I wish I could set down with you and show you how to sharpen a chain to get the most and best use out it. many years ago I went to a oregon school to learn how to sharpen chains. I hope this helps. RB1


----------

